# clearing out some gear



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I believe I will clear out some gear so as to up-grade with a new rod and reel purchase....I have the following up for grabs
1. 8.5ft St.Croix 6wt / with a Cortland reel and a 10ft clear intermediate tip sink tip ......$85.00 . Make a very nice Streamer outfit when using weighted fly's like Clouser's ...etc...moderate fast action very nice condition. Great smallmouth outfit ..great outfit moderate fast action that doesn't pull any surprises on you ....paired up with the intermediate tip and a short leader this does a awesome job as a smallie outfit .

2. 8.5 ft. Cabela's Lsi 5wt ....Fast Action ...Rod sold new for $200.00 . Make a nice rig for small to medium stream's will handle a sink tip nicely ......used about 1/2 dozen times as new . $ 90.00 with rod tube . this rod will nymph well with floating line and indicator as well as fish streamers on a 5ft Jim teeny mini sink tip .

3. 7.5ft Redington 4wt with a Redington Disk Drag reel and Cortland line and rod tube and in great shape $100.00 Great outfit for small streams more of a moderate action ...if I didn't have a 7.5ft 2wt I would hang onto this sweetheart .

Any interested P.M. me I will provide cell #


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump....No offers?? I'm willing to be flexible on the price of these items .


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

You might want to post in the market place. You'll get a lot more views there


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

todd61 said:


> You might want to post in the market place. You'll get a lot more views there



Yes you are correct ...just wanted to give the Fly guys first crack at them . I'll give it another day and move the posting ...


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I may be interested Flymaker. I am new to the sport and have a rod outfit already although I was unfamiliar with the clear tip sink tip??...
I have a 8'6 6 wt. White river rod and reel. Paired up with floating line and a 2Times 9ft. Leader...I must say when I use spiders or small poppers. I am getting pretty descent with my casting skills. Although when I change to anything with weighted eyes it's a mess...lol..like clousers crawfish for example barbell eyes and I can't cast it to save my life I actually think I tied 3 knots in a single cast once,,lol..so would the "sink tip" be what I'm in need of ??.. smallies outfit is what I would be needing..

Thanks a bunch in advance.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Brad45005 said:


> I may be interested Flymaker. I am new to the sport and have a rod outfit already although I was unfamiliar with the clear tip sink tip??...
> I have a 8'6 6 wt. White river rod and reel. Paired up with floating line and a 2Times 9ft. Leader...I must say when I use spiders or small poppers. I am getting pretty descent with my casting skills. Although when I change to anything with weighted eyes it's a mess...lol..like clousers crawfish for example barbell eyes and I can't cast it to save my life I actually think I tied 3 knots in a single cast once,,lol..so would the "sink tip" be what I'm in need of ??.. smallies outfit is what I would be needing..
> 
> Thanks a bunch in advance.
> ...



the sink tip isn't going to cure your casting trouble ....Are you trying to throw the clousers with the 9ft leader?? .....with this intermediate sink tip the first 10ft is clear so you can use a 3-5 ft. leader which will be better for the weighted fly's........the intermediate tip casts like a floating line but the tip has no ability to float so it will sink ...anyway if your interested in that outfit PM me and I will give you a cell number and you can contact me....as I sais I can work on the price some......


----------

